# Anchoring Hose Reel to paver



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a hose reel that I want to anchor down to those square brick pavers. The reel has 4 holes in each corner to bolt down with. 

What's the best product & technique to do this without cracking the paver?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Why do you need to anchor a hose reel to pavers?They will move too.I think all you may achieve is splitting the pavers.You could try a hammer drill and sone tapcons but I think it's a bad idea and don't see the point behind it.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Every time I pull out the hose the box comes along with it and it gets jumbled up.

I wanted to anchor it down so it wouldn't pull away with the hose.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Those do not appear to real pavers. They are just 16x16 concrete slabs (also called stepping stones) with a basket weave paver pattern embossed and are probably 1-1/2" to 2" thick and quite easy to crack. Anything wide and thin will crack easily, especially if it is set directly on a relatively thick sand base (like 2"). Real pavers are brick-sized, about 3" thick and vibrated into a 1" sand setting bed and would not crack.

Dick


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

If you need to anchor it,anchor it to the house not the stone,


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Mess around with it so that you get a couple of the holes over joints between the pavers, drive in a cole of lengths of 3/8 rebar leaving 3-4" sticking up. Ron


----------

